# Cocos Palm removal



## JohN Dee (Dec 13, 2006)

Heya all, 

Well this is a palm that Myself and my Father (JayD) removed the other week.
It was pumped up at the bottom and had alot of rot. So we deemed it un-climbable. 

We tied the rope as high as we could for the positive fell and slit the palm from the back to avoid dumping it on the sleepers, tiles, pool filter and a Completely Dead Tree. We also left the fronds on to provide a cushion from the huge thud.
What I mean't by slit it at the back basically as it sounds; We cut it from the backside of the tree with no felling wedge in it - Thus it not being able to roll off or shoot forward.

Before making any comments please take into consideration Myself and my Father (JayD) are highly experienced when it comes to palm removals as we take them out by the dozens.




The Problem




Touchdown Zone




The Rot




The Aftermath (Forgot to get photo straight after it was down, so no we didn't put that upper-cut in before we cut it at the base lol)




The Street Pole




The Cut




The Mess




Cleanup/Knock off time


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Good job


----------



## Ekka (Dec 13, 2006)

I see a bigger one down the back that needs to go too.

How did the pavers fair where the head hit?

They're ugly SOB's alright and you can see clearly that they plant them where they'd never consider putting a tree. That would have been dropping berries and crap straight on the roof and busted that retaining wall.

Cocos palms suck! Another victory, are they a weed down there too?


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 15, 2006)

There was already some compression in the pavers so we took a before shot so the owner couldn't come back at us, besides that not even a scratch on them.

Yeah they're a weed down here too, there isnt a house in a street down here where there isn't atleast 1 or 2 cocos palms. Roughly about 20+ in my street alone. 

The fad was 26 years back every one was like "Oh palms!" they went in by the dozens and nowa days they're coming out just as fast as they went in.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 15, 2006)

I killed four today and cleaned two.

I prefer killing them and the reason why many clean them is they cant afford the extra to kill them.

About the only yards here that dont have them are the ones that cut them down.

Where abouts are you that there's so many?


----------



## JayD (Dec 15, 2006)

*Chitsticks*

Hi,
Were out in the west,and we find they get them cleaned for the same reason you mentioned..but it seems to be steps to removal...clean...clean..errr...how much would these cost to remove????squinted face...funny facial movement...98% of the time we take them out not long after the last clean..go figger,there's a place not to far from ours and they have I would say 25 maybe 30 palms in their front yard!!unbelievable..bugger all grass it looks like Gilligan's Island,I'd rather take them out then clean then,but hey they pay the bills and keep us doing what we like.
as you mentioned the other palm needs to go as-well it probably worse than the one we took out I called John down from it as there was far to much movement in it and I did not want him hurting himself for the sake of a clean,but the customer just wanted that one taken for now.So we stressed to her ASAP remove it,this backyard is potentially dangerous..palm swaying in the breeze,dead decaying tree weighted to fall onto the neighbor's place if there unlucky...but all they wanted for now was just the one out..maybe after Xmas.


----------

